# Jeffrey's metadata viewer preset builder



## Herve (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi 
I have looked at this practical idea 
http://lightroom-extra.com/
It looks nice , and is exactly what I was looking for : just the metadata I need , and nothing more
BUT, there is a BUT , I can't get it work on my PC with Vista 
I keep having a 
Lua_pcall(L,,21,')==' error
Has someone tried it successfully??
I have tried some tricks , such as download as a text and then change the extension to .lrtemplate as suggested, 
but I still get this error
Thank you for any help


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 21, 2008)

Have you tried editing it in Notepad? The syntax isn't difficult and you can cut out a load of the stuff Jeffrey's builder adds to the file.

Another question is where have you put the template? It should go in a folder called Metadata Field Lists.

John


----------



## Herve (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you John
I did put it in the Metadata Field Lists (with an "s"), and it was picked by LR (the LUA ERROR proves it, ...when I put the file with a .txt extension, nothing happens )
I tried to edit with notepad and word pad , and remove all what I suppose are comments and still get this LUA error which seems to happen only with Vista.
I get really frustrated since it is a very good idea and it seems to work fine with others.


----------

